# Rash possibly from Gestone???



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi I have been using Gestone for my FET and got a positive result last week, yesterday i notices a rash on my right buttock just below where the gestone is being injected, today i noticed that the rash is also now on my left buttock too.  The rash is a little sore but quite itchy, is it usual to get a rash from gestone or does it mean i am now having an allergic reaction?  As you can imagine i dont want to do anything that will risk this baby, would you suggest coming off the gestone?
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi charlie61,

Allergic reactions and rashes can occur with gestone; given where the reaction has occured it would seem to indicate that the injection has caused this. I'd contact your clinic for further advice. They will be best placed to advise whether to continue or not.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

